# now that EU roaming charges are dropped...



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

does anyone know what the policies will be for Spanish carriers? I can only find info about UK carriers. I have Jazztel, which is owned by Orange, and I can't find anything about how I can use my mobile outside of Spain.

EU roaming charges dropped: What it means for EE, Vodafone, O2 and Three mobile phone users


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I have Yoigo (now MasMovil) and haven't paid roaming charges for ages. It costs the same when I'm in the UK as in Spain.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Movistar has removed roaming charges too.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Dunpleecin said:


> Movistar has removed roaming charges too.


They all have. It's a new law
http://elpais.com/elpais/2017/06/15/inenglish/1497517028_757062.html

Another thing that Brexit will undo?


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

I found the Jazztel info on rates. Data wise, which is all I care about, it is definitely not as easy as "the data you used to have for Spain can now be used in any EU country for the same price." They treat data usage differently in the EU than they do in Spain.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

skip o said:


> I found the Jazztel info on rates. Data wise, which is all I care about, it is definitely not as easy as "the data you used to have for Spain can now be used in any EU country for the same price." They treat data usage differently in the EU than they do in Spain.


How so? Can you elaborate?


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

I know one thing. Spain is definitely better for data because in England if you run out of data you just can't use data whereas in Spain your allowance is at the fastest speed. If you go over it you won't lose data itself just the faster speed. Which is great really


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

kalohi said:


> How so? Can you elaborate?


https://ayuda.jazztel.com/movil/roa...aming-en-zona-1-incluido-en-tu-tarifa-jazztel


----------

